#  > GELUID FORA >  > RECORDING & BROADCAST FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  foto's opnamestudio's

## aeolian

Hallo,

Ik ben van plan mijn beginnende opnamestudio wat in te richten en heb nog wat ideetjes nodig. 

Dus vandaar mijn vraag of jullie foto's kunnen plaatsen van leuke studio's, van jezelf of van andere. Of leuke tips die jullie nog hebben en die niet te duur zijn zou ik ook graag horen.

(Deze vraag is waarschijnlijk al wel vaker gesteld maar de meeste foto's worden niet meer getoond)

Mvg, jan

----------


## djbirdie

http://forum.licht-geluid.nl/forum/t...?TOPIC_ID=9232
http://forum.licht-geluid.nl/forum/t...?TOPIC_ID=7080

----------


## Mathijs

Is al meerdere malen aan bod geweest.

----------

